# Mikhail Gorbachev 80th birthday gala



## sospiro

30th March 2011 Royal Albert Hall

Dmitry Hvorostovsky is scheduled to appear & I'd like to go but I'd need earplugs (and a paperbag) to endure Katherine Jenkins

link


----------



## Delicious Manager

Seconded - the wannabe failed choirgirl only has two ways of singing - loud and _beltissimo_! Of course, her other certain 'attributes' have helped enormously in her career. Cynical? Moi?


----------



## violadamore2

Is the BBC 3 going to broadcast this concert?


----------



## sospiro

violadamore2 said:


> Is the BBC 3 going to broadcast this concert?


Don't know. The schedule isn't published that far in the future.

More concert info here.


----------

